Ask HN: Is anyone using GraphCool or Prisma in production? - stevekrouse
======
everdev
I asked the same thing on Reddit a couple weeks ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/graphql/comments/8ta67c/anyone_usin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/graphql/comments/8ta67c/anyone_using_prisma/)

So far in dev, I love it. Haven't pushed to production yet though.

~~~
stevekrouse
Very helpful, thank you!

------
rayalez
Wes Bos ([https://wesbos.com](https://wesbos.com)) has an upcoming advanced
React video course on building a project that'll use Prisma. It's coming out
around August and it's supposed to be epic.

You can look at the code for final project here, maybe it'll be useful:

[https://github.com/wesbos/Advanced-React](https://github.com/wesbos/Advanced-
React)

------
hokumguru
I haven't pushed to production yet either, but I've been using Prisma for
about 2 months now and I enjoy it quite a bit.

------
Blackstone4
I would use Prisma over Graphcool. Prisma is really good and allows me to
write CRUD functionality quickly and safely. It's more complicated than
Graphcool (or other BaaS) since you have to host your own server which talks
to your Prisma instance which in turn speaks to your database. You can host
your own Prisma instance in docker or have Prisma.io host it for you. That
will probably limit your hosting options to AWS since you would want your
server, prisma and db to all be co-located.

I think the Graphcool framework is dead and is on the backburner. It's great
for simple projects but not anything else. I think the Graphcool/Prisma team
have realized this and this is why they released Prisma and this is where all
the dev effort is going.

